# Sears 6.5 eager 1 - need to find a parts list for carb



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

While i was cleaning the carburator I think a spring poped out when i was cleaning the float. I haven't been able to find it yet. Anyways I think its a Tecumseh - carb # 1538C6M where can I find a parts diagram for it? Strange looking carb not like a Briggs for sure.

Thanks


----------



## vinny (May 18, 2005)

I'm not sure but you may find what you want in this tech manuel
http://www.cpdonline.com/692509.pdf


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well that is most likely a walbro carb. drop by any small engine shop and they can get you the part. was this the spring for the float?? that operates the inlet needle.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

It's not a walbro carb..i wish it was. This is the first carb that I have ever worked on that is mostly made of pastic..Real junk..I stopped by the Sears parts and repair store today and they printed a parts diagram of the carb. Their web site for the carb was linked to the engine so I wasn't able to look at the carb on their web page. Hopefully they will fix the problem before the next guy use it. Of course they didn't have the spring in stock but now I know the spring I am missing is the same as the one used for the main fuel jet..The one I need goes under the main nozzle tube down in the center of the float bowl. Tomorrow i will try to match it up. Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

man, i hate plastic carbs, just like those diapragm ones found one briggs 3.5 to 4. junk..... easy to break.


----------



## Barry (Jun 25, 2005)

use the engine model number at http://www3.sears.com and you'll have the complete parts list and diagram online.


----------

